# 1937 Huffman streamliner



## Oldnut (Aug 15, 2015)

Got the correct seat and carrier on the bike today. Rode it for a few miles


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 15, 2015)

Beautiful!! I love it!! Very classy.


----------



## mike j (Aug 15, 2015)

I concur, very nice work, in so many ways.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 15, 2015)

That's a classy ride!


----------



## slick (Aug 15, 2015)

Beautiful bike. Wow!! Looks great with the new seat. Goes well with the red tires.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 15, 2015)

Very beautiful bike, its sharper looking then a nail!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 15, 2015)

Cool Ride!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow, what a bike. Great job, I love these frames.


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (Aug 15, 2015)

Beautiful!  I love the chain guard - never saw one that shape before.  And the rear fender reflector is cool, too.


----------



## sleepy (Aug 15, 2015)

Gorgeous bike, a true masterpiece.

I'm drooling as I type this.


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 24, 2015)

love the badge!!!! if anyone has one of those chain guards to part with please let me know!

this is a great looking streamliner!


----------



## dodgerblue (Aug 25, 2015)

Hats off , bro . It really is a nice bicycle . Michael / Dodgerblue ...


----------

